# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  تمارين مساعدة على النطق والكلام

## موطني الحر %

للسان اهمية بالغه في عملية النطق والكلام.و لذلك فان التمارين المساعدة لتقوية اللسان و لزيادة التحكم بحركاته دور هام في مساعدة الاطفال الذين لديهم اضطرابات و مشاكل في النطق.هذه التمارين تساعد على عملية اخراج الاصوات والحروف بطريقه صحيحه وبدون صعوبه .. و اليك بعض من ههذه التمارين و التي ننصح ان تجرى بشكل يومي:

قم انت والطفل بالتمارين التاليه يوميا وباقل من 5 دقائق لكل تمرين.

فتح الفم واخراج اللسان بشكل رفيع (مروس) الى الخارج دون لمس الاسنان والشفاه , ثم اعادته للداخل ببطء.

فتح الفم واخراج اللسان مستقيما قدر المستطاع ثم اعادته ببطء ثم بسرعه.

فتح الفم قدر المستطاع وجعل اللسان يلامس الشفه العليا ثم السفلى ببطء ثم بسرعه .

فتح الفم وجعل اللسان يلامس الاسنان في الفك الاعلى ثم الاسفل ايضا ببطء وبسرعه

فتح الفم وجعل اللسان يقوم بعملية نقله من اليمين الى الشمال من الفم ثم العكس.

فتح الفم مجعل اللسان يقوم بعملية دائريه حول الشفاه

اغلاق الفم وتحريك اللسان بشكل دائري

اخراج اللسان من الفم وهو مطبق على بعضه

فتح الفم وادخال اللسان وهو مبسط تدريجيا الى الوراء وجعله يلامس اخر الفك الاعلى

كما ان الالعاب التي يستعان فيها بالنفخ و المضغ كلعبة فقاعات الصابون عن طريق النفخ او مضغ اللبان او غيرها من الامور تساعد بشكل عام في حركة اللسان.

----------


## فرح

*موطني الحر %*
مشكوووور ع الطرح الراااائع
معلوماااات مفييده ..يعطيك العااافيه
لاحرممنا جديدك 
موفق

----------


## نبراس،،،

طرح جميل ومعلومات جميله 
مشكوووره خييه 
دمت بخيير

----------


## أمل الظهور

*موضوع رائع ومعلومات اروع* 


*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..

ماشاء الله طرح موفق....وممارسات مُساعدة على النطق....

يعطيك العافية أخي على هذا التقديم الهادف...

ودعائي للجميع بتمام الصحة والعافية..وبزهور الأمل المتفتحة ..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

طرح حلو ومعلومات آحلى
تسلم اخوي ع الطرح المفيد
وربي يعطيك العافيه
تحياآتي..

----------


## ليلاس

معلوماااااااااااااات راااااااائعة

يسلموووووا خيي ع الطرح

ما نعدم

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*طرح ومعلومآت روعه ..*

*تسلم الإيدين :)*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------

